# New TiVo Stream can't DL



## drbwell (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a new Stream and connected it to my Router. The setup under settings worked fine. When I try to download a show from my Premiere to my iPad Air, the ipad says preparing files and never starts the download. I also tried Streaming without luck. Something like unable to connect or connection lost.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Reboot the Stream and the TiVo. Also remember that the TiVo and the Stream have to be hardwired to your network for it to work. If you're using wifi for either device, or the connection between them and the rest of your network, then it will cause problems.


----------

